# Looking for a sweet rib rub.



## thesmokindonkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Just want to see if anyone has any good sweet rub recipes for ribs. Maybe even sweet with a little heat.


----------



## link (Jun 9, 2014)

How about this one:

*Rib Rub*

  
This rub combines the flavors of sweet and heat. You can adjust the heat by using mild or medium chili powder. If you really want to make spice it up, then add an extra tablespoon of cayenne. This is a perfect rub for great Ribs

*Prep Time: *10 minutes

*Ingredients:*

·         1/4 cup paprika

·         1/4 cup mild or medium chili powder

·         1/4 cup brown sugar

·         1/4 cup ground black pepper

·         1 tablespoon cayenne

·         1 tablespoon garlic powder

·         1 tablespoon salt

*Preparation:*

Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Apply about 2 tablespoons of rub to each side of the rack. Prepare smoker and add ribs. 

Or this one:

*Smoky-Sweet BBQ Rub*

·  *1/4 cup kosher salt*

·  *1/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar*

·  *2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons smoked paprika*

·  *2 tablespoons granulated sugar*

·  *2 teaspoons garlic powder*

·  *2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper*

·  *1 teaspoon dry mustard*

·  *1 teaspoon ground cumin*

·  *1 teaspoon ground ginger*


----------



## thesmokindonkey (Jun 9, 2014)

link said:


> How about this one:
> 
> *Rib Rub*
> 
> ...


Those both sound delicious, I will try them soon and post the results. Thank you!


----------

